

With Self-Driving Cars Coming, What Happens to Millions of Jobs? - velodrome
https://www.yahoo.com/autos/as-cars-roll-toward-self-driving-what-happens-to-125514634282.html

======
stephengillie
A peripheral concern is the direct job loss of the millions of truck drivers
as self-driving semi tractor trucks are developed. In nearly every state,
Truck Driver is the #1 job.

Will Minimum Income be the solution?

